# HELP random puppy diarrhoea?



## BlueBell (Sep 9, 2013)

This evening my puppy wasnt eating anything no treats no food etc and her belly kept making a gurgling sound for over an hour. I wet her food with puppy milk (which she normally eats before bed) but she didnt want any and was pulling away from it, so i mixed chicken in with it and she ate more than normal pretty fast..then she started shaking a bit and ran off to do a poo which was soft then had this clearish jelly blob? Her poo earlier today was fine. I have no idea what caused this?
She did have tiny cheese pieces yesturday but has pooed at least 3 times since and its been fine.

Shes never had diarrhoea before, even when we first got her. shes 3 1/2 months old.

Im worried shes eaten something weird :S
Shes fine in herself, playing and active etc. 
Shes going to the vets tomorrow anyway to get jabs but does anyone know if this is serious?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Is she drinking? Otherwise acting normal? Pinch the skin between her shoulders does it stick or fall back to normal? If everything out looks ok I would just keep an eye on her until tomorrow vet appointment.


----------



## BlueBell (Sep 9, 2013)

She doesnt drink much anyway which has always worried me a bit but she wees a lot so she must i guess. I forced her to have some water after what happened by squirting a plastic syringe of water in her mouth. Her skin does fall back to normal.

How can i make her drink more?

Thanks for your reply


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I would not worry about more water as since her akin went back to normal she is nit dehydrated.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I would just keep an eye on her


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Try a couple teaspoons of pure pumpkin puree that settles diarrhea 
I would just wait and watch.
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Just like human babies, puppies sometimes get something irritating to their tummies. She 'got rid' of what ever it was, and now some chicken and rice for a day or two is in order. If it was just one time, then I'd just watch her. IF she is not better when she is at the vets DO NOT have her vaccinated. A sick puppy really doesn't need vaccinations on top of illness. Hopefully she will have been fully recovered.


----------



## Owl307 (May 5, 2013)

blue gets this if he eats something that doesnt agree with him. somethimes the jelly blobs are yellow. once whatever he ate had passed through his system he returns to normal


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

Cai had bad diarrhea once. (He is nine months old and been with me for five months.) He had about 4 watery, bowel movements with mucous. His tummy had gurgling sounds too. I watched him closely, making sure he didn't feel too hot and wasn't dehydrated. I also took away his food and gave him some pumpkin. By the next morning, he was fine. Guess these things just happen sometimes. I would probably hold off on the vaccines too for a few days just to be sure. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Any better today?


----------



## BlueBell (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks so much everyone for all the advice  Shes doing much better now!


----------

